# Atacked by a bear dog mix!!!!



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Today i was attacked by an animal called Tosa. It not a dog, its not a bear its a beardog! Watch out! It attacks during the day!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Oh boy that is a hairy beast!


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

hahaha run for the hills!!!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Get in the fetal position! Quick!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Tosa the beardog could attack me anyday!! :laugh: what a cutie!!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

That is so cute!


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Looks like we have another big bear woolly mammoth on our hands! Watch out!!! :laugh:

Great pics.! Tosa is getting so big.....


----------

